# Co2 inline diffuser for 3/4" or 19/25



## bill.marshall.94 (Jun 5, 2016)

anyone know where to buy one? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi bill.marshall.94,

UpAqua has a 16mm-22mm model available on Ebay...ships from NJ

I recently installed one on my 75 gallon and it does a good job. Mount it on the outflow of your canister filter.

*Up Aqua CO2 Atomizer System Atomic Diffuser 8/12 12/16 16/22mm for Aquarium Tank
*


----------



## bill.marshall.94 (Jun 5, 2016)

*Re: Co2 inline diffuser for 3/4" or 19/25*

16/22mm will not fit a 3/4" I'd hose, tried it already returned it to Amazon...

it will fit the 5/8 hose...
Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bill.marshall.94 (Jun 5, 2016)

well found something that has 3/4" hose connection, max mix works, but have to use hose clamps, wish they had put barbed fittings... 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

